# Grooming botton edge of Paws?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is the hair suppose to go straight down the leg and stop before touching the floor? Dexter leg hair is getting a little longer and the hair is starting to curl up. 

What is the proper leg cut?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

With the dog on it's side we smooth the hair down the leg with your hand circling the leg, hold the hair you get in close around the foot, and trim the hair that protrudes past the pads. This goes for full show coats too although for those you also stack the dog and trim any errant hairs sticking out flush with the floor. With a little practice you can see exactly the length you want and learn how to judge the right amount to cut to suit your own taste.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Pictures please...*

Do you have a photo of what you are talking about?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Look at photos of Cicero if you can find them, he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Cicero is gorgeous !!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Tom! That's what I thought, but I was not sure if Dexter should be standing. You explain the procedure very well.


----------

